# 65g Reef Update!



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

*March 16th 2009*










Will be getting rid of all the equipment and putting it in my homemade 40g BRDR sump next weekend!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice little tank you got there. good work
what are the specs?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice setup.. looks good


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nice..


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

your tank is filling out nicely!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

very nice. i know you put some dough in that salt


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

What kind of background is that? Accents everything nicely. Good aquascaping.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

TOO BAD U SOLD IT..

why did u anyways?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks good makes me want to do an all saltie tank!


----------

